# Mischen von Fertigmischung sinnvoll bzw. empfehlenswert?



## mumble_GLL (27. April 2019)

Hi Leute

Wie in diesen Thread bereits zu entnehmen ist (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ekt-und-weiteres-zubehoer-zum-entlueften.html) habe ich in Kürze vor, meine SilentLoop AIO zu entlüften.
Ich werde mir ein Fertiggemisch (ob farblich oder klar weiß ich noch nicht genau) holen.
Meine Frage ist nun: Wenn ich ein klares Gemisch kaufe, kann ich dieses dann mit dem bereits in der AIO vorhandene mischen oder sollte ich das "alte " komplett entfernen und dann das neue einfüllen? Andererseits denke ich wenn ich das farbige kaufe werde ich wohl um eine neubefüllung nicht rumkommen. Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. April 2019)

ich würde es nicht nur neu befüllen, sondern ich würde sie sogar einmal ausspülen mit destillierten Wasser und erst dann das neue Kühlmittel einfüllen.
Mach dir die Arbeit lieber, viele Hersteller nutzen Korrosionsschutz , irgendwelche Mittel damit sich keine Algen oder sowas bilden können. Der eine Hersteller nutzt dies, der andere was anderes. Das weißt du natürlich nicht genau. Ich würde ganz klar abraten das zeug zu mischen.

Manchmal bilden sich dann Flocken und dein Kühlblock setzt sich damit zu , dann ist die Kühlleistung plötzlich weg oder die Pumpe geht sogar kaputt. Das Risiko würde ich nicht eingehen.

Lieber einmal ordentlich durch Spülen mit dest. Wasser , dann das neue einfüllen.


----------

